# Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230, Verbindungsabbrüche, Win 8.1



## Lyph (24. Januar 2014)

*Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230, Verbindungsabbrüche, Win 8.1*

Hallo liebe Community!

*Problembeschreibung:* 

In unregelmäßigen Abständen bricht die Internetverbindung für einige Sekunden komplett ein. Dieser Effekt tritt eigentlich nur beim Spielen auf.
Zumindest merke ich es beim Surfen nicht. Lade ich eine größere Dateimenge herunter fällt auf, dass ab und zu die Downloadrate von 1,6 MB/s (meine maximale Downloadrate, DSL 16k) 
auf unter 100 KB/s fällt und sich langsam aber stetig wieder auf 1,6 MB/s erholt.

*Hardware:*

Router: Speedport W 503V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Betriebszustand: Ein
Übertragungsmodus: b/g/n
Sendeleistung: Hoch
Kanal: 6 (1 und 11 werden von Nachbarn verwendet)
Geschwindigkeit: max. 300MBit/s

WLAN-Adapter: Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230

Notebook: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p

*Software:* 
Windows 8.1 Pro (up-2-date)
Treiber: Intel® PROSet/Wireless WiFi Connection Utility v16.7.0.0
__________________________________________________

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich etwas falsch eingestellt habe oder ob diese Problematik mit der Kombination meiner Hard- und Software immer bestehen wird.

Zuerst hatte ich den Router in Verdacht, da er ja nicht mehr der Neuste ist. Seitdem ich ihm  jedoch den Kanal 6 zugewiesen habe ist die Verbindung tadellos. 
Die Signalqualität ist immer auf Anschlag bei allen fünf Strichen und die Übertragungsrate schwankt zwischen ca. 100 bis 300 MBit/s.
Ein Kollege hatte mit seinem MacBook Pro Late 2013 keinen einzigen Verbindungsabbruch (/Lag) bei Diablo 3 als er hier über das WLAN spielte. 
Bei mir sind dagegen sehr oft Minilags (ca. 5 bis 15 Sekunden) beim Diablo spielen bis die Verbindung zum Server wieder steht. 

Bevor ich jetzt meine WLAN-Karte beschuldige könnte es auch gut an der Windows-Version liegen. Er hatte die stabile Verbindung mit Windows 7. Man liest ja viel 
über WLAN Probleme mit Windows 8.1, da die Treiber anfangs noch Probleme machten.

Um Windows zu entlasten hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch mal das Intel Tool PROSet/Wireless installiert und darüber die WLAN-Verbindung managen lassen. Leider
mit den gleichen Problemen.

Jetzt wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand etwas Erfahrung in dem Bereich hat und ob ich gewisse Einstellungen ändern sollte.

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe: 
Internetprotokoll Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) deaktiviert
802.11n Kanalbreite für 2.4GHz: Auto (Standard war 20 MHz)
802.11n Modus: Aktiviert
Drahtloser Modus: 3. 802.11b/g
Fat Kanal Intolerant: Deaktiviert
Roaming-Dynamik: 3. Mittel
Übertragungsleistung: 5. Am höchsten
 Habe mich da an die Vorgaben von Intel (Wireless Networking) gehalten.

Darüber hinaus habe ich bei TCP/IPv4 unter WINS den Hacken bei "LMHOSTS-Abfrage aktivieren" weg genommen und "NetBIOS-Einstellung: NetBIOS über TCP/IP deaktivieren" eingestellt.

Hätte einige Fragen zu den anderen Einstellungen: 
Ad-Hoc QOS-Modus: WMM aktiviert (WMM deaktiviert)
Ad-Hoc-Kanal 802.11b/g: 11 (1 bis 11)
Aktivierung durch Magic Packet: Deaktiviert (Aktiviert)
Aktivierung durch Musterübereinstimmung: Deaktiviert (Aktiviert)
ARP-Offload für WoWLAN: Aktiviert (Deaktiviert)
Bluetooth(R) AMP: Aktiviert (Deaktiviert)
GTK führt Neuverschlüsselung für W...: Aktiviert (Deaktiviert)
Medientrennung beim Aufrechterhalt...: Deaktiviert (Aktiviert)
NS-Offload für WoWLAN: Aktiviert (Deaktiviert)
Schutz f. gemischte Umgebungen: 'CTS-to-self' aktiviert (RTS/CTS aktiviert)
In Klammern habe ich die alternative(n) Auswahlmöglichkeit(en) aufgeführt.


----------



## 98romi (25. Januar 2014)

Hi,

bei Windows 8 hilft es meistens, wenn man in den Geräte-Manager geht, dann in die Eigenschaften des WLAN-Adapters geht (Rechtsklick und dann auf Eigenschaften) und dann auf Energieverwaltung. Dort solltest du normalerweise dem WLAN-Adapter verbieten können, dass er in den Ruhezustand geht. Danach einen Neustart des PCs machen, dann sollte es funktionieren. Ob das ganze auch mit Windows 8.1 funktioniert, kann ich dir leider nicht sicher sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Lyph (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230, Verbindungsabbrüche, Win 8.1*

Danke für den Tipp. 

Hatte das vergessen zu erwähnen, der Hacken bei der Energieverwaltung "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen" habe ich entfernt.

*Edit:* 
So wie es aussieht habe ich die Fehlerquelle gefunden. Seitdem "*802.11n Modus*" auf "*Deaktiviert*" eingestellt ist scheint die Verbindung stabil zu sein.
Zwar sinkt die Übertragungsrate auf konstante 54 Mbit/s (Maximum von 802.11g), dafür aber ohne die nervigen Symptome.

Scheinbar hat die Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230 Karte Probleme mit dem älteren Router Speedport W 503V im 802.11n Modus.


----------

